# Are insects the best treat for my hedgie???



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I've heard you can give hedgehogs a variety of treats. Since they each insects in the wild are insects a MUST have for my hedgehog??????? :?


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hedgehogs are insectivores. But many hedgehogs have lived (in captivity) without insects, and lived healthy lives. There are some hedgehogs who won't even eat insects. 

So are they a must? No. But in my opinion, they should be fed 


Other treats are:
-Unseasoned, cooked meat (no processed meat (hotdogs, sandwhich meat, etc. And pork is hard to digest)
-Fruits (no acidic fruits)
-Vegetables (cook hard veggies and feed in small pieces)
-Baby food


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

But if I give him treats I should go with insects if he likes them?


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

If he likes insects, you can give them. You don't HAVE to, but I don't see any reason why you wouldn't if he likes them.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Alright I'll start introducing him to insects


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

bmaditz said:


> Alright I'll start introducing him to insects


Make sure you only introduce one new food a week. That way if he gets sick, you'll know what caused it


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I feed very few treats to my guys. Insects are a regular part of their diet, along with a fruit or vegetable each night.

Don't be frustrated if he doesn't eat the insects right away. Some are resistant and need a day or two. For those, i put the insects in a small bowl in their cage for the night.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Kalandra said:


> I feed very few treats to my guys. Insects are a regular part of their diet, along with a fruit or vegetable each night.
> 
> Don't be frustrated if he doesn't eat the insects right away. Some are resistant and need a day or two. For those, i put the insects in a small bowl in their cage for the night.


 I'll be patient with him  Thanks for the advice Kalandra!


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

HedgieGirl519 said:


> Make sure you only introduce one new food a week. That way if he gets sick, you'll know what caused it


 Oh, that makes sense  I'll be sure to make sure to introduce one at a time


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Hedgehogs, though they famously eat insects, are actually omnivorous.

Animals are like people; while there may be 'ideal' diets, variety makes people and animals happier. Sophie is getting several mealies every day. She loves, loves, loves them. They are good for me, because I can get several hundred and put them in stasis in the refrigerator. They are very low maintenance.

I've heard of hedgies that don't love mealies, but I think that they are few and far between.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

GoodandPlenty said:


> Hedgehogs, though they famously eat insects, are actually omnivorous.
> 
> Animals are like people; while there may be 'ideal' diets, variety makes people and animals happier. Sophie is getting several mealies every day. She loves, loves, loves them. They are good for me, because I can get several hundred and put them in stasis in the refrigerator. They are very low maintenance.
> 
> I've heard of hedgies that don't love mealies, but I think that they are few and far between.


 Well lets hope my little guy isn't the exception :lol: thanks for the advice


----------

